# what if,



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

we started a bow for x-mas post. lets say a bunch of guys agree to donate 10 bucks to buy a teen bow. all the guys list 1 name they would love to see have a bow. then throw all the names in a bowl and pick 1. it would be the winner. based on how many guys did it to determine the purchase. only problem would be selecting a trust worthy member to hold the funds, pick the name, show receipts, and ship. a good way to determine this would be to ask a few with a couple of hundred positive feed backs to perform this task it would be a present from the a.t. members showing what we are made of. any one else see any thing like this as even being possible. if we get enough members to back it, this could get set in motion. 25 members would be a good start. each time a new member enters his name will keep the post ttt so it can be reviewed. im 1. and would be glad to send 10 bucks to a trusty member whod consider the responsibility. have i gone mad. or can we do it.. 10 months till x-mas, could possibly do 2 or 3 bows.

if we get 25 that are all in. then which ever has the highest feed back will be asked to do this. if he doent want the responsibility. then the 2nd highest and so on.

and the winners member could recommend a brand to avoid a head ache.

could also suggest a photo of the teens involved be posted for a little reassurance.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

I like it.
Count me in.
If you want to do Diamond Infinite Edges I will do them at my cost so we could try and do several complete packages.
We can also add 1/2 dozen arrows and a release with the packages.
Darin


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

great , we get 23 more and perhaps you can lend an address for funds. i like the stars , shows good faith. and the signature. you wouldnt have to post your home address. any would be good. god smiles on us for things like this.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

22 to go...I'm in.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm in! I bought two bows last year for two employees to get started. And it was awesome to see their reaction...this allow me to contribute without gettin punched in pocket as hard!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I do not have a child in mind as my son has his stuff already but I'm willing to throw in the $10 to help out


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

i'm in...


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

If you want everyone can send the funds to the shop and we can set up a gift card account and every time someone sends in a donation we can add it to the card. I will sell everything at our cost so we can get more set up with things they need. We can start a list for all those that have donated so everyone can see how much is in the account and what we were able to do with the funds.
If the OP is willing to handle all those kids names and the drawing at the end we will take care of shipping everything out and we would be more than happy to donate all the shipping cost to send out the bows. Anyone can also call in a donation by phone with a CC if they so choose. 
The address to the shop is
Absolute Archery
4101-D Wild Chaparral Drive
Shingle Springs, CA 95682.
1-530-672-1002
Darin


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in, lets do it!


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

P.S if you are sending in a donation by mail please write Christmas Bow Fund on the check or envelope.
Thanks
Darin


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome Darin will u also do paypal or is that too much of a pain?





Absolute Archer said:


> If you want everyone can send the funds to the shop and we can set up a gift card account and every time someone sends in a donation we can add it to the card. I will sell everything at our cost so we can get more set up with things they need. We can start a list for all those that have donated so everyone can see how much is in the account and what we were able to do with the funds.
> If the OP is willing to handle all those kids names and the drawing at the end we will take care of shipping everything out and we would be more than happy to donate all the shipping cost to send out the bows. Anyone can also call in a donation by phone with a CC if they so choose.
> The address to the shop is
> Absolute Archery
> ...


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

Absolute Archer said:


> P.S if you are sending in a donation by mail please write Christmas Bow Fund on the check or envelope.
> Thanks
> Darin


Darrin, can you take the donations via paypal?

I


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

jacobh said:


> Awesome Darin will u also do paypal or is that too much of a pain?


Typing at the same time, oops


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

whyatt said:


> great , we get 23 more and perhaps you can lend an address for funds. i like the stars , shows good faith. and the signature. you wouldnt have to post your home address. any would be good. god smiles on us for things like this.


With all the great folks on AT I think we can do better than just one bow package.
Plus we have allot of time to get this done.
Let's make this a special Christmas for several young kids this year.
For every $330 we raise we can do a complete Diamond Infinite Edge Package with a Scott Hero release a 6 GT Warrior arrows.
Darin


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

bucco921 said:


> Darrin, can you take the donations via paypal?
> 
> I


I can but I will need a few days to set up a account just for this so nothing gets confused. Checks would be best or CC but I will have my wife set up a special PayPal account to make it easier for everyone to donate.
Darin


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll donate $20 now I can call Darin around 330-4 EST if that's ok?


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

jacobh said:


> I'll donate $20 now I can call Darin around 330-4 EST if that's ok?


That should be fine however we are supposed to be closed on Mondays but I am here right now Tuesday would be better as I will be leaving soon to go and get new tires put on my truck.
So if you do not reach me please try back tomorrow.
Thanks
Darin


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

Yup after reading all this count me in for 10 bucks, wife and I don't have a kid so we can help someone else's.

Please pm for who the kid is OP, I will try to check up often, I think this should be a half a year thing personally


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm in...PayPal works, so let me know when you get it set up...


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok Tuesday then.... Thanks





Absolute Archer said:


> That should be fine however we are supposed to be closed on Mondays but I am here right now Tuesday would be better as I will be leaving soon to go and get new tires put on my truck.
> So if you do not reach me please try back tomorrow.
> Thanks
> Darin


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

Absolute Archer said:


> With all the great folks on AT I think we can do better than just one bow package.
> Plus we have allot of time to get this done.
> Let's make this a special Christmas for several young kids this year.
> For every $330 we raise we can do a complete Diamond Infinite Edge Package with a Scott Hero release a 6 GT Warrior arrows.
> Darin


 wow, this is awesome. ill be sending this weekend. i dont have a particular teen in mind either, but might by then.

we can post the teens names that are in the drawing on a seperate post labeled teens x-mas if you guys want, that way the list will be simple to make up. list there names , age and if male or female as it could change the type of bow design for females. ill post a thread called teens x-mas for all the entries.


----------



## arrowflinger73 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm in I want to check with my local club to see if they know a kid in need


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

whyatt said:


> wow, this is awesome. ill be sending this weekend. i dont have a particular teen in mind either, but might by then.


How about everyone that wants to nominate a child sends you a PM with there name and address and you can keep them on a index card for the drawing at the end? 
Then maybe at the drawing you could do it on video and post it on YouTube for folks to see.
Darin


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

arrowflinger73 said:


> I'm in I want to check with my local club to see if they know a kid in need


Thats a great idea. Everyone should ask around there local clubs to see if there are any kids that could really use and enjoy "one" of these packages.
Darin


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

I personally vote a phone call with the person who is nominating, over the internet is a good amount of fakes, if you call a person they might be little more truthful, have them pm you a number to call and take notes then do drawing.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

I will set up a donation bin at the Reading CA tournament the first weekend in May. 
Let's try a raise enough money to do at least 3 complete packages.
After we set up the PayPal account please send me a PM after you donated so I can post your AT name on here so credit is given to those that have donated.
Darin


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

Absolute Archer said:


> I will set up a donation bin at the Reading CA tournament the first weekend in May.
> Let's try a raise enough money to do at least 3 complete packages.
> After we set up the PayPal account please send me a PM after you donated so I can post your AT name on here so credit is given to those that have donated.
> Darin


 do you agree with a thread to display the teens names on a seperate post for your convenience?


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

whyatt said:


> do you agree with a thread to display the teens names on a seperate post for your convenience?


I do, it would help if you could handle the nominated kids and handle the drawing.
I think it would help raise funds if everyone can see how many kids were trying to help out.
Darin


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Also if we have extra money left at the end we can put it towards a recurve bow package or something else a child my need.
Darin


----------



## skyline1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Tagged so I can donate later. I also might know of a kid who might be in need. This is a great idea.


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Count me in! The more kids we can get involved in family sports and outdoors, the better off they will be. Great idea!


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

ttt


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Tag


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

ttt


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

looks like 17 so far. need a few more guys to get the 1st bow officially. ill post a name when we get that far. perhaps some kind of video when the drawing is held... any ideas how to get 1 up? and a date to hold the drawing.... perhaps mid november to complete it before black friday.


----------



## BigShow (Sep 4, 2006)

Absolute Archer said:


> With all the great folks on AT I think we can do better than just one bow package.
> Plus we have allot of time to get this done.
> Let's make this a special Christmas for several young kids this year.
> For every $330 we raise we can do a complete Diamond Infinite Edge Package with a Scott Hero release a 6 GT Warrior arrows.
> Darin


I'm in for $10. on the first one.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

OK the PayPal account will be set up today, we are just waiting on the conformation e-mail from PayPal.
Darin


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

OK for anyone that would like to make a donation to this cause you can send in a donation threw PayPal.
Send it to [email protected]
Thank you for helping make a child's Christmas the best one yet.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Absolute Archer said:


> OK for anyone that would like to make a donation to this cause you can send in a donation threw PayPal.
> Send it to [email protected]
> Thank you for helping make a child's Christmas the best one yet.


:thumbs_up


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

Im in


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

[email protected]
sorry there should not be a space between the ll and the c at the end.
Darin


----------



## Bobbo (Jun 5, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## bucwhacer (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in this is is a wonderful idea I've always wanted to do something like this


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

ttt


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tagged.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, do we have enough for a bow yet?


----------

